# Jerry... Arabian/Welsh Pony(?) Cross



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

well isnt he the looker 
hes gorgeous! congrats on getting him :] 
remins me of a more male version of my baby girl haha


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow I love that blue on him 
and cute horse he deffinatley to me looks a little bit arabian


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks to both of you.  We have EVERYTHING possible in royal blue. lol. It's unreasonable. And I'm almost sure he's part Welsh... he has the personality.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Though I think I would disagree on the Arabian part - Welsh ponies already tend to look like little Arabs, and crossing would likely get you a very dainty and refined cross. I'd put money on him being Welsh/QH (the bit of Arab you see in him would be coming from his Welsh side). Arab blood tends to really show through, and I don't see that Arab imprint on him.

In other news, I actually had someone ask me if my 14.3hh purebred Arab was a Welsh Pony once. :lol:

He's absolutely divine either way!


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

I don't think he's QH... at least not half QH, there could be some in there (he's a mutt. In fact, there most likely is a bit of QH in him...). But I only say that because my vet is convinced that he is Arabian. He probably has a bit of everything in him though.  

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

great pics!


----------

